# League of Legends inspired EOTD's



## Honi (Sep 23, 2013)

So I dont know if we have a lot of gamers on Specktra but I sure am an avid one. I decided to mix my passion for makeup with my passion for gaming and came up with this League of Legends themed makeup challenge where you interpret one of the game-champions. Too fun! I'll keep making these interpretations as the mood strikes, hope you like 




*Ashe: *
  Nyx Jumbo Eye pencil - Milk
  Manlypaletten (Ice blue)
  Mac e/s - Heroine
  Mac e/s - Shroom (Highlight)
  Make up store Cake Eyeliner - Black
  Make Up Store Mixing Liquid
  Anastasia Hypercolor Brow & Lash Tint - Electric Blue
  Elizabeth Arden Smoky eyes powder pencil - Black
  Mac Veluxe Brow Liner - Brunette
  Collection lasting perfection concealer - 1 Fair
  Maybelline The colossal Cat eyes mascara




*Karma:*
  Nyx Jumbo Eye pencil - Milk
  Miyo OMG! Eyeshadow - Happy Suzy
  E.L.F Brightening Eye Color - Punk Funk
  Mac x Antonio Lopez - Violet palette
  Esteé Lauder palette - Surreal Violet
  Make Up Store Cake Eyeliner - Black
  Maybelline The Colossal Cat eyes mascara
  Anastasia Brow Powder Duo - Caramel
  Collection Lasting Perfection Concealer




*Brand:*
  Nyx Jumbo eye pencil - Milk
  Manlypalette
  Collection 2000 Lasting Perfection Concealer - 01 Fair
  Mac Fluidline Gel Creme - Deep Dark Brunette (Brows)
  Mac Zoom Waterfast lash Mascara
  Mac e/s Shroom (Highlighter)
  Elizabeth ArdenSmoky eyes powder pencil - Black




*Syndra:*
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  Mac e/s Omega
  MUA Eyeshadow - Shade 9 Pearl
  Make up store Cake Eyeliner - Black
  Nyx Jumbo eye pencil - Milk
  Mac Veluxe Brow Liner - Brunette
  Maybelline The Colossal Cat Eyes mascara
  Isadora Brow Lifter
  Gosh Extreme art eyeliner - Silver glitter


----------



## kirtchik (Sep 23, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Odelia (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  My fave look is Syndra.  It matches the champ aesthetic very well!  
  Oh and Karma's too!  Nicely done!


----------



## Janice (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes! I got so excited when I saw your thread title - avid (PC) gamer here as well. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Brand EoTD, not only am I a sucker for orange you did an amazing job in all these looks matching up color themes to champs. 

  Can I make a request?! Varus is my absolute favorite champ atm, would you do an Arclight Varus EoTD? I think the golds would look amazing! 

  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 24, 2013)

Lovely artistry, Honi.
  This is a thread I'll come back to for inspiration in colour work.
  Bravissima!


----------



## Honi (Sep 24, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Lovely artistry, Honi.
> This is a thread I'll come back to for inspiration in colour work.
> Bravissima!


  Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## anne082 (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow!That is really amazing! So bright and fab


----------



## NJDes (Sep 29, 2013)

They're all so lovely. Great job!! I especially love Karma.


----------



## Honi (Sep 30, 2013)

Two more to add!




*Morgana:*
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  Nyx Jumbo eye pencil - Milk
  Nyx Slide on pencil - Pure White
  Mac Fluidline Gel Cream - Deep Dark brunette
  Manlypalette
  Mac Kohl Pencil - Feline
  Maybelline The Colossal Cat eyes mascara
  Sleek I-Divine Palette - Acid




*Arcade Sona:*
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil - Milk
  Nyx Slide on Pencil - Pure White
  Sleek i-Divine palette - Acid
  Manlypalette
  Make Up Store mixing liquid
  Make Up Store Cake eyeliner - Black
  Mac Fluidline Gel cream - Deep Dark brunette
  Maybelline The Colossal Cat eyes mascara


----------



## Rennah (Oct 3, 2013)

"*Arcade Sona" *is awesome, that would be a great look to wear to a rave... 

  Well done!


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know the game, but I surely like these looks, especially Brand, wow.


----------



## Odelia (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Honi* 

 







  I am *loving* the new eye looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Arcade Sona eotd =


----------



## idieslove (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG!!! These are amazing!!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

Gorgeous! :jawdrop:


----------



## Honi (Oct 9, 2013)

Varus:
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  Nyx Eyeshadow Morocco
  Make Up Store Microshadow Famous
  Gosh Effect Powder - Fox
  Make Up Store Mixing Liquid
  Milani Liquif'eye - Black
  Mac e/s Omega (Brows)
  Too Faced Lash Injection mascara
  Mac e/s Shroom (Highlighter)

  Think I will go for Arclight Varus, Lulu, Diana or Jinx next, any input?


----------



## Odelia (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Honi* 

 
  Think I will go for Arclight Varus, Lulu, Diana or Jinx next, any input?



  Job well done again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For me It's a toss up between Lulu or Jinx!
  Jinx might be a lot of fun


----------



## Honi (Oct 26, 2013)

*Twisted Fate:*
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil - Milk
  Gosh Effect Powder - Fox (Red)
  Make Up Forever - Technicolor palette (Yellow + Brown)
  Sleek i-Divine palette - Acid (Blue)
  Maybelline The Colossal Cat Eyes Mascara
  Anastasia Brow Duality - Camille/Sand
  Anastasia Brow Wiz - Caramel

  I was so set to sit down and try to do Jinx and then this happened! Oh well, I love color so i quite enjoyed it


----------



## Honi (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's another one! *Red Card Katarina*, smoky sultry eyes with a black smoky eyeliner. 





*Products: *
  Gosh Effect Powder - Fox (Red)
  Sleek i-Divine palette - Acid (Black & White shadow)
  Mac e/s Shroom
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  Manly Palette (Red)
  Mac e/s Omega (Brows)
  Isadora All Day Long Lash (Mascara)


----------



## Honi (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm on a roll appareantly, I havent seen the Bioforge Darius skin before but i just stumbled upon it and LOVE the colors.




*Produkter:*
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Nyx Slide on pencil - Pure White
Sleek i-Divine palette - Acid
Manlypalette
Mac Zoom waterfast lash mascara
Make Up Store Mixing Liquid
Make Up store Cake Eyeliner


----------



## Honi (Mar 13, 2014)

*Anivia (Bird of Prey)*
  Makeupstore fake lashes Brown Feather 
  Makeupstore Microshadow Volga 
  Makeupstore Microshadow Regent 
  Mac Kohl pencil - Feline 
  Mac Fluidline Brow gelcreme - Deep Dark Brunette





*Quinn*
  Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil - Milk 
  Sleek Acid palette 
  Miyo Happy Suzy eyeshadow (Gold) 
  MeMeMe Eye Sweep eyeliner 
  Nyx Slide on pencil - Pure White 
  Too Faced Lash Injection mascara 
  Mac e/s Charcoal Brown (Brows) 
  Mac e/s Shroom (Highlight) 
  Makeupstore Cake Eyeliner - Black




*Lollipoppy*
  Mac Pro Conceal and Correct palette - Light 
  Sleek I-Divine palette - Acid (Pink, orange, yellow, green) 
  Manlypalette (Blue, green) 
  Mac e/s Hajar Karim (Blue) 
  Mac e/s Shroom (Highlighter) 
  Makeupstore Cake Eyeliner Black 
  Nyx Jumbo eye pencil - Milk 
  Oriflame Hyperstretch Mascara 
  Nyx Slide on Pencil - Pure White 
  Mac e/s Omega (Brows)


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 13, 2014)

Those lashes! So unique. The Katarina and Quinn looks are my fave <3


----------



## akstarlet49 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote:    ~~I'm on a roll appareantly, I havent seen the Bioforge Darius skin before but i just stumbled upon it and LOVE the colors.






  I was marveling at all your artistry and colorplay but this picture totally introduced me to your beautiful eyes.  Wow!  Those colors are amazing with your eye color!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Apr 19, 2014)

Honi said:


> Two more to add!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Arcade Sona is my favorite! Great job on all of these! Such talent!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 19, 2014)

Gorgeous ! Beautiful makeups !  love it


----------



## Honi (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you all so much! I have a ton of fun making them


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 25, 2014)

They all look amazing!


----------



## Blaquebabe (May 19, 2014)

Dont you just LOVE sona?

  She's my absolute fave, I tried to cosplay her a while ago, but it was a flop, lol. 

  Lovely looks!!! I'd love to see some tuts! <3


----------



## Honi (May 19, 2014)

Blaquebabe said:


> Dont you just LOVE sona?
> 
> She's my absolute fave, I tried to cosplay her a while ago, but it was a flop, lol.
> 
> Lovely looks!!! I'd love to see some tuts! <3


  She is my FAVORITE champion!  

  I've done a pictorial for the Sona one!


----------



## Honi (Jul 17, 2014)

*River Spirit Nami*
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
  Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil – Milk 
  Mac e/s Heroine 
  Nyx Ultra Pearl Mania pigment – Turquoise Pearl 
  Make Up Forever – Technicolor palette (Purple) 
  Sleek Acid palette – Purple 
  Nyx Slide on pencil – Pure White 
  E.L.F Waterproof eyeliner pencil – Black 
  Isadora Volume & Curl Mascara 
  Oriflame brow kit 
  Mac e/s Shroom




*Diana*
  Too Faced Shadow insurance
  MeMeMe Eye Sweep precision eyeliner 
  Nyx Jumbo eye pencil - Milk 
  Anastasia Covet Waterproof eyeliner - Black (Has a name, cant remember it) 
  Mac - Omega e/s 
  L'Oreal Volume Million Lashes - So Couture



*Groovy Zilean*
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  Nyx Slide on pencil – Pure White 
  Manlypalette 
  Mac Zoom Waterfast lash 
  Make Up Store Cake Eyeliner – Black 
  Make Up Store Mixing Liquid 
  Estee Lauder Automatic Brow Pencil Duo – 07 Soft Blonde




*Mafia Miss Fortune*
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
  The Body Shop 4-Step Smoky eye palette – Smoky Plum 
  Isadora Volume & Curl Mascara 
  Mac e/s Omega (Brows) 
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Covet Waterproof Eyeliner


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## glicine (Oct 9, 2014)

is a beautiful work, congratulations


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 21, 2015)

What a great series! These are all so colourful and fun! My favourite is Ashe! The blue is gorgeous and the multi-layer winged eyeliner is so neat! Great work, keep it up! =)


----------



## Honi (Aug 21, 2015)

PixieSprinkles said:


> What a great series! These are all so colourful and fun! My favourite is Ashe! The blue is gorgeous and the multi-layer winged eyeliner is so neat! Great work, keep it up! =)


  Aww thank you! I wanted the multi-layer winged eyeliner to sort of mimic the fletchings of an arrow without it being too overly obvious!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

love these. my favorite is syndra


----------

